# My new Sears project



## OstranderMike (Oct 11, 2017)

Any ideas of model age.  This is my first Sears bike and I know very little.  Goodwill made me buy it by pricing it at $10.




Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentP (Oct 11, 2017)

If you post the serial number, it will identify the model.


----------

